
Female hurricanes are deadlier than male hurricanes - growlix
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/05/29/1402786111.abstract?sid=79a9dd5a-51c7-4dfe-95b0-25c41fec04e9
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7835925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7835925)

